# Matt Hughes Vs. Royce Gracie



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Tournament two of MartialTalk tournaments officially starts! If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

The only change will be (excluding this one) each friday I will post the new matchup, and each wednesday I will announce the winner.

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament - Challonge

The match is Matt Hughes Vs. Royce Gracie
Have your say: Matt Hughes Vs. Royce Gracie


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 16, 2018)

Hughes


----------



## Martial D (Feb 16, 2018)

As per the other thread..this happened in real life, with both men in their prime.

It was a mauling, not competitive, and completely one sided.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Martial D said:


> As per the other thread..this happened in real life, with both men in their prime.
> 
> It was a mauling, not competitive, and completely one sided.


I have not verified it yet (at work, quickly skimmed through), but this should be the full fight if anyone is interested. IIRC, Royce said it was a result of overtraining on his part.Streamable - free video publishing
Although I wouldn't say they were both in their primer. Pretty sure Royce was in his 40s and hughes was barely 30. If anyone wants to factcheck/correct that, feel free.


----------



## Reedone816 (Feb 16, 2018)

if it is now i choose royce, he fights better now than when he was young, and hughes just recovered from coma.
if both at their prime, hughes has great advantage in strength.
if hughes can recover to 100%, hope bellator will host the match.
love old van guard fight once in a while.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

*There was an issue with the first poll!!! If you have already voted, vote again!*

Edit: For those wondering what the issue was, the initial poll did not have a block on multiple voting. There were 8 votes with only 5 'views'. I checked the timeline and geographical location options (gives general cities), and saw on the timeline, one minute with 5 votes in that minute, and multiple votes from the same city. I added a security measure to prevent multiple voting from the same computer, but in the future if I forget, please do not vote multiple times.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Although I wouldn't say they were both in their primer. Pretty sure Royce was in his 40s and hughes was barely 30. If anyone wants to factcheck/correct that, feel free.


Hughes was 37, Gracie was 44. Bit of an age advantage to Hughes, but even in his prime Royce was never close to Hughes in athletic attributes.

I don't know whether Royce overtrained or if that was just an excuse. Either way, I don't think it would have made a difference. Hughes has more fight experience, with a better record against better opponents, has greater physical attributes, and is a more well rounded fighter.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

I was hoping for Royce to make it for, but unfortunately I think he got the one match to screw him right at the beginning of the tournament.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I have not verified it yet (at work, quickly skimmed through), but this should be the full fight if anyone is interested. IIRC, Royce said it was a result of overtraining on his part.Streamable - free video publishing
> Although I wouldn't say they were both in their primer. Pretty sure Royce was in his 40s and hughes was barely 30. If anyone wants to factcheck/correct that, feel free.


Lol typical gracie excuses for losing. He didn't overtrain he just simply wasnt good enough and hadn't evolved


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 16, 2018)

Martial D said:


> As per the other thread..this happened in real life, with both men in their prime.
> 
> It was a mauling, not competitive, and completely one sided.


Um what...gracie was in nowhere near his prime


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 16, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Hughes was 37, Gracie was 44. Bit of an age advantage to Hughes, but even in his prime Royce was never close to Hughes in athletic attributes.
> 
> I don't know whether Royce overtrained or if that was just an excuse. Either way, I don't think it would have made a difference. Hughes has more fight experience, with a better record against better opponents, has greater physical attributes, and is a more well rounded fighter.


Overtraining had no bearing on that fight. If anything he didn't train enough...got taken down easily and had no answer to get off his back and was throwing kicks against a wrestler. Fact is the Gracie's are great in jiu jitsu but not so much in Mma they're to arrogant to really train other styles that's why none of the Gracie's have had huge success in modern Mma at a high level. Heck Renzo got finished on his feet by matt Hughes and getting out struck by matt Hughes....that shows your striking is very poor


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Hughes was 37, Gracie was 44. Bit of an age advantage to Hughes, but even in his prime Royce was never close to Hughes in athletic attributes.
> 
> I don't know whether Royce overtrained or if that was just an excuse. Either way, I don't think it would have made a difference. Hughes has more fight experience, with a better record against better opponents, has greater physical attributes, and is a more well rounded fighter.


Wow, thought the difference was more. In my mind, Hughes was like 31 or 32 at the time


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 16, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Hughes was 37, Gracie was 44. Bit of an age advantage to Hughes, but even in his prime Royce was never close to Hughes in athletic attributes.
> 
> I don't know whether Royce overtrained or if that was just an excuse. Either way, I don't think it would have made a difference. Hughes has more fight experience, with a better record against better opponents, has greater physical attributes, and is a more well rounded fighter.


Hughes was 33 at the time not 37


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Wow, thought the difference was more. In my mind, Hughes was like 31 or 32 at the time


He was 33 at the time not 37. He was born in 73 the gracie fight was in 06


----------



## Martial D (Feb 16, 2018)

They were 33 and 40. If 40 is over the hill Dan Henderson,  Randy Couture and Yoel Romero would like to have a word...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> He was 33 at the time not 37. He was born in 73 the gracie fight was in 06


Huh. I looked it up and thought I read that the fight was in 2010. I must have misread.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 16, 2018)

Martial D said:


> They were 33 and 40. If 40 is over the hill Dan Henderson,  Randy Couture and Yoel Romero would like to have a word...


All 3 were juiced up on steroids on trt


----------



## Martial D (Feb 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> All 3 were juiced up on steroids on trt


Romero who just flattened Rockhold a couple weeks ago, is juiced? Did USADA forget to test him?


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 17, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Romero who just flattened Rockhold a couple weeks ago, is juiced? Did USADA forget to test him?


Yes he is juicing everyone knows it and yes actually he has failed it before yet they used the tainted supplement excuse. That guy is a total cheat in multiple ways


----------



## Martial D (Feb 17, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yes he is juicing everyone knows it and yes actually he has failed it before yet they used the tainted supplement excuse. That guy is a total cheat in multiple ways


I bet USADA pays well. With your drug sniffing abilities, you could be a real asset to them. They wouldn't need all those pesky and apparently useless tests they use now anymore either. Have you considered filling out an application?


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 17, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I bet USADA pays well. With your drug sniffing abilities, you could be a real asset to them. They wouldn't need all those pesky and apparently useless tests they use now anymore either. Have you considered filling out an application?


Don't need any special ability. Everyone with half a brain knows that guy is juicing. The guys a cheat plain and simple. Fails drug tests, refuses to get off the stool in between rounds so he gets extra rest after nearly being knocked out, misses weight, pours water over his body in the corner to make himself more slippery.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 17, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Don't need any special ability. Everyone with half a brain knows that guy is juicing. The guys a cheat plain and simple. Fails drug tests, refuses to get off the stool in between rounds so he gets extra rest after nearly being knocked out, misses weight, pours water over his body in the corner to make himself more slippery.



Yes of course. They(USADA and UFC) have been paid off in Cuban cigars to continue to let him fight and act like he has passed the drug screens.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 18, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Don't need any special ability. Everyone with half a brain knows that guy is juicing. The guys a cheat plain and simple. Fails drug tests, refuses to get off the stool in between rounds so he gets extra rest after nearly being knocked out, misses weight, pours water over his body in the corner to make himself more slippery.


Hey @Tames D got something you want to tell me? Nearly every day you're rating my posts as funny...it's getting boring got something to say say it


----------



## Tames D (Feb 18, 2018)

Funny I didnt notice... They musta been funny.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2018)

Matt Hughes is the winner 6-3! Next matchup, which will be posted friday, is Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Forrest Griffin


----------

